
T-Mobile says it owns exclusive rights to the color magenta - ga-vu
https://adage.com/article/digital/t-mobile-says-it-owns-exclusive-rights-color-magenta/2212556
======
ksaj
The clickbait headline absolutely ignores the following from the article
itself:

> Don't confuse the term "trademark" with ownership of color though.
> Trademarking a color simply allows a company to use a particular combination
> and shade of color in its own industry.

> Target can't sue Coca-Cola for using a similar red, because they are not
> selling competing products.

------
sarcasmatwork
I'd say this fits here: [https://www.businessinsider.com/colors-that-are-
trademarked-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/colors-that-are-
trademarked-2012-9)

------
late2part
This makes me feel #FF00FF.

~~~
djmips
As long as it's not #BC4077

------
futhey
TLDR; Clickbait headline. This is a fairly common practice. T-Mobile has filed
and enforces a color mark, a type of trademark, as do many other corporations,
for a specific shade of pink known as RAL 4010.

